# Taxidermist (South Lyon area)?



## wfransee (Mar 24, 2008)

Can anyone recommend a reputable taxidermist in the South Lyon area? Has anyone had any deer mounts done at Hunter's Pride in Whitmore Lake?

Thanks!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

iv said it 100X dont limit your self to an "area" alot of taxidermist will gladly except a specimin that you ship to them and then in turn ship it back in perfect condition when it is completed. im sure most if not every one of the sponsors on here will do this. ask em.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree with Neil, you may not even have a reputable taxidermist in your three county area, a mount that looks alive is worth the drive. Shop around, visit a few of them and look at their work, and don't look at antlers, look for a clean sharp looking details, if it looks bug eyed and shaggy, run away.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul Thompson said:


> don't look at antlers, look for a clean sharp looking details, if it looks bug eyed and shaggy, run away.


ill never understand that... some of the nicest mounts iv seen have been of little mich basket 6 pointers... i never look at the rack i always gravitate toward eyes nose mouth and ears in that order. maybe its cuz i do taxidermy idk, but you can tell alot about the taxi just by th ears alone.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I think all three of these gentlemen are within an hour of South Lyon.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.fishpatroll.com/_wsn/page2.html

http://www.thompsonswhitetailtaxidermy.com/

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/ho...taxi/index.htm


You could also ask in the whitetail forum. And my favorite line - 'go for a drive and check out your local shops work, then you can decide what is the best quality vs price relationship that makes you happy'. I prefer that new customers leave thier trophys in the truck until they have seen some work first.


----------



## wfransee (Mar 24, 2008)

Is the "Haus of Taxidermy" your place? I'll traveling up to Lansing this weekend for reserve duty....



Ebowhunter said:


> I think all three of these gentlemen are within an hour of South Lyon.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

I haven't been checking in as often. Yes, Haus of Taxidermy in mine in Owosso.


----------

